# The Most Useful D&D Features, Essays, & Interviews Selection Ever



## PieAndDragon

Nice collection. I remember some of those interviews when they came out and reading some of the 3E bits.

I especially recommend the one from Ryan Dancey about acquiring TSR and D&D


----------



## Zarithar

Some of the links appear to be broken. Didn't test all of them but the collector's guide to 1e brings up an error.


----------



## Yaarel

Looking for a game?

Currently, there is no way to know if the listed gamers are still active, or contactable. Is there someway to protect privacy while signaling that messages will get thru?


----------



## Yaarel

The links to various SRDs all date to year 2013, meaning recent developments like D&D 5e SRD and so on remain absent from the list.


----------



## EthanSental

Wow - the Leeds interview on pdfs -

We cannot share sales figures, but I can tell you that we conservatively estimate the ratio of illicit downloads to legally purchased copies was 10:1.

Can i publicaly thank all those cheapskate pirates for the crud we are in as far as WoTC PDF availability....thanks!


----------



## Ath-kethin

Yaarel said:


> Looking for a game?
> 
> Currently, there is no way to know if the listed gamers are still active, or contactable. Is there someway to protect privacy while signaling that messages will get thru?



You can click on a user's name and it will show you their most recent post. That might not necessarily indicate active vs. not, but if their last post was five years ago it's a decent bet they won't respond to any message you send them.

I recommend checking that BEFORE sending them a message, incidentally, not that I did the exact opposite several times before thinking to check it myself or anything.


----------



## collin

Zarithar said:


> Some of the links appear to be broken. Didn't test all of them but the collector's guide to 1e brings up an error.



I experienced the same problem when I tried the Eberron link.


----------

